# IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m with the stupid one laying next to his Kayak



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

If age brings wisdom, at 46 IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m still an infant. I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know if I do more dopey things while IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m fishing (or getting ready to fish) but I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t do less.

My latest installment came yesterday after spending the day renovating the laundry for The Noose. Being very pleased she said why not go for a fish for a few hours!  The word Ã¢â‚¬Å"fewÃ¢â‚¬


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Eric, "the noose" ha ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: , you idiot LMAO when i read that, nevertheless , falling on oysters from that height OUCH ,AND BIGGER OUCHIE, ohhhhh man you must be sore :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

OW OW OW OUCH !!

But most importantly, did you get the lure???


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Occy/Barry,
I'm underwhelmed by your outpouring of sympathy for my plight on Sunday. To respond to your greatest concern though, that is whether that SX40 in that marvelous 305 colour scheme continues to roost in that tree. The answer is YES and it can rot there! :twisted:

I would be very happy someone to go and get it but that would mean revealing what has become my best producing bream spot at the moment.

Occy was right though look for the broken log. If that doesn't help look for the most stupid spot to try and get out of your yak and scale a cliff; you'd probably find the lure and small bits of me there.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Eric,
Youch!!

Must be something about the age....I'm the same and backed into the only rock, let alone oyster covered rock on a sandflat down in Bermagui at NY. Sliced off a good section of heel! Just watch for infection and get all that shell and crap out of the cuts....I ended up not able to walk properly for about 3 weeks.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

onemorecast said:


> The next hour The Noose alternated between abuse and sympathy while she picked more bits of Oyster out of me.
> 
> .


Ekka sounds like The Noose is another graduate from 'wife school' and sometimes the pain can be more extreme than any oyster cut and lasts indefinitely.

Think an oyster cut is one of the worst wounds we can get on the briney so take care mate


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Eric, hope the wounds heal quickly. It sounds very painful.

EDIT: rereading the post, one of the striking things is what some of the more mature among us will do to recover a lure. There you were, at 46, walking up a precarious rotting tree trunk to save a $17 lure. The day before, at 48, I climbed up a mangrove, fully expecting it to give way, for the same thing. Are we all mad?

I've got an inkling of the spot you're talking about. Am thinking of a Saturday evening high tide fish over the weedbeds close by, to test out a few lures I've had for a while but not given a decent run. Will you be back on the horse by then?


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Eric, sorry to hear about the fall. When it comes to fishing your mrs sounds as sympathetic as mine.

I was torn between feeling the pain, or pissing myself laughing, then I read the last line.



onemorecast said:


> Ã¢â‚¬Â¦ but it was a good lure though.


 :lol:

Also, as everyone else has said, watch for infections. Actually, probably best to see a doc anyway. If mud was involved, it's going to be more than likely an infection will show itself.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I've got a nice slice scar from an oyster!
I found that plenty of fluids (hopefully no cuts on your lips mate) helped with the pain!
You'll never forget that lure!


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Bloody lures in trees! Hope you heal ok. Hey, if you intend going back for the lure could you let us know, we might arrange a group trip to watch :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYxwAC8AADFfgAASQeeAEouhkACv/9/gMAEagxFNNNND0hkaNBoAAAxpoNADJoDI00MTRg1MmmgRpNqMp6TZJo0Ho01CYxdZBGZdP7WtNP2TmbNi7vur5v7mHklDDUVvE1WfiIHB+lIlBb984oMQ+jwCRERo9fmrFviFel4U4kk2DMSsML+xy58J3OGpY48sl0IiwCbOS1YRg4PPSZbnQgZVUzzl5djBkLn9Y2SxIrh6IIL3NESmwEK5QEoYCZv361Ex4etE8tjzB9g6ySqFMj71CSNGlHMw++e1Y5mrw3H84My0R82nShjqxpy26C0KCXCmfJbRhY5BCogyTh9cuLYCw2SYEGsG22DjIBLi39CkVoXtCHVDYjXVS/d4Hi7kinChIRjgAF4=


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I have been lucky enough to have only had a few very very minor oyster scrapes and cuts in all my years. For the few that I have had though, I would rate them as amongst the worst minor wounds, along with rose thorns, which always seem to get infected. In my opinion, falling onto oysters is justification to nip off to the casualty section of a hospital.

cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Eric , would like to hear that you had been to the doctors to have the cuts checked out and perhaps get some antibiotics, i wouldnt like to hear that you had become infected before you could draw me a map of the lures current home.,it would be nice to take some photos of the scene of the fall for the wikki, i promise :roll: i wouldnt touch the sx40 :roll:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

ohhh man im still winching from reading that...the bloody damage those oyster racks have done to the underside of my Yak i can only imagine the ease of slicing into ya soft flesh...reely feeling for ya.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

occy said:


> Perhaps when you have recovered we could both go there, and I will help you recover it. I will bring my mangrove lure retriever, a chainsaw. :lol:


Chainsaw! Fantastic, I know all about chainsaws. I could help! Let me think, . . .wet slippery mud, razor sharp oysters, scrabbling up cliffs and/or rotting tree trunks, climbing up spindly mangrove branches, chainsaw going whirrrrrrrrrr. No, I think I will stay away from this one  . They call me troppo but I ain't stoopid.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

occy said:


> Doubly stoopid I'de say. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Aha, gotcha Occy. Doubly stoopid is not stoopid! Ask any maths teacher!!


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

OUCH. im glad ive nvr had that happen 2 me. the joys of fishing in fresh water. the only problem is that i somehow always seem 2 find the only piece of glass where we get out. ive cut my foot multiple times on glass and i always feel like an idiot

Jay


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

2 days after my Spiderman attempt to retrieve my gear and the cuts look ok. Been keeping an eye on them and the Mrs (need to careful about overuse of those terms of affection) has given them a loving scrub each night, which makes me wish I was still laying on them oysters.

I thank you all for your genuine concerns, and for those who expressed concerns about the lure.

Dave (Peril) I'll leave you to spy the little bugger out this weekend as I'm taking the herd camping; otherwise I'd join you. There is some good fishing up there, and I've got the know the creek a bit now that I'm thinking there are a few holes that might hold some jewies, maybe we can get a little possie some evening when the tides are right and look for a few.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Glad you're coming good Eric. Yes, there are some nice holes and the tides are right this weekend. But I'll stick to my new lures and the hope of good bream this weekend


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I climbed a gnarly old tree in the Murrumbridgee as i had swa along the river and need to get out without going through the reeds - well I got up a bout 7 foot and the branch gave way - i landed up to my chest in deep mud just missing a spikey stump that would have ripped me a new a - hole!!!!!!

WOpfish


----------



## Sir Bob (Jan 29, 2007)

When I look at the price of those sx40's in the tackle shop, $17 sounds sooo epensive. When I read this story I think $17 is sooo cheap.
The difference perspective makes :shock:


----------



## Grazza (Feb 25, 2007)

You've got my sympathy Onemore, my brother got washed up against oysters while we were spearfishin. They sliced through his wet suit and left some nasty scars.
Hope you get back to it soon.



> i somehow always seem 2 find the only piece of glass where we get out. ive cut my foot multiple times on glass and i always feel like an idiot
> 
> Jay


 I know that feeling too! One of our worst problems apart from the old rusty tin-can :roll: "FRESHWATER OYSTERS"


----------

